# DHCP + jumbo frame



## soupbowl (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it possible to use DHCP and change your mtu at boot time? Or is it for static IPs only.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2011)

soupbowl said:
			
		

> Is it possible to use DHCP and change your mtu at boot time?


Yes:
/etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_re0="SYNCDHCP mtu 6122"
```


----------



## soupbowl (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response, that worked perfect.


----------

